# Oink Pictures



## atruckerswife (Oct 1, 2007)

Here they are.

http://community.webshots.com/album/560 ... =community


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pics!
But who is the guy with the funny looking hat


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the pics.  It almost felt like I was there.


----------

